# Looking To Buy Ob25rss



## kbacon (Jan 29, 2008)

We are looking at purchasing a OB25RSS. We two boys and figured this would be the best set up. We live in Spokane Washington. Any ideas as to purchasing from a dealer. We do not have a OB dealer in our area. We have a 2006 Expedition and looking at hitch/towing ideas. Sorry to be random here, but we are just getting started.









Best Regards.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

CW Griswold said:


> We are looking at purchasing a OB25RSS. We two boys and figured this would be the best set up. We live in Spokane Washington. Any ideas as to purchasing from a dealer. We do not have a OB dealer in our area. We have a 2006 Expedition and looking at hitch/towing ideas. Sorry to be random here, but we are just getting started.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site!

Try LakeshoreRV.com - many outbackers have had positive experiences with the Michigan Dealership. They have the best prices and you just add about $2500 for shipping to your door. I've gotten a quote from them and they were cheaper than the local dealers.

Good luck on the purchase.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's the link to the site Lakeshore RV


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Hello CW Griswold, and welcome to Outbackers!

The 25RS-S is a great floorplan and think it'll suit your family well. Since there are not any dealers in your area, you might consider contacting Holman RV and Lakeshore RV, both get great reviews for good service and great prices, and will deliver right to your door.

As far as a hitch goes, Equal-i-zer and Reese Dual-Cam get great reviews and are affordable. If money is no object, consider a Hitch Hog (owned by Outbacker member 'Colorado~Dirtbikers'), Pro-Pride, or Hensley Arrow. You can find all of these by doing a Google search.

Can you give us the details on your Expy? Engine size, axle ratio, etc.


----------



## kbacon (Jan 29, 2008)

Husker92 said:


> Here's the link to the site Lakeshore RV


Thank you! I'll reach out to them.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

The 25SS is a recently discontinued model, but there should be an ample supply of them still out there. I would not let the fact that it
is currently discontinued sway your opinion on purchasing one. They are a very popular model and who knows, maybe they will
re-introduce them again at a later date.

Good luck with your search and hopefully you will find this site very useful. Ask lots of questions! I know I did (and still do!).

Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome









The 25rss is a great floorplan. We really like ours.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi CW Griswold


















I Highly recommend Holman RV in Ohio...You could call and see if they have any 25rss's left over on their lot.
Ask for Rocky Holman...tell him you're an Outbacker









**on edit**
I just checked their website and found this...hmmm...

Make: 2008 Keystone Outback 25RSS
Unit: 20829
MSRP Price: $20,944.00
Your discounted price: $16,251.00

Call us toll free @ 800-323-8677

Good luck!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









If you keep an eye on this site for a while you'll see Outbacks come up for sale.


----------



## rodneyharvey (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi there,

We have a 25rss and LOVE it!! Up until last week I towed it with an Expedition (5.4l, 3.73 diff ratio, prodigy brake controller, and LT tires). To be honest, I never really enjoyed the tow experience and purchased a Hensly Hitch for about 3K - I have two small girls and I felt I was rolling the dice each time we travelled. In fact, the calcs say the Expedition wheelbase is too short for a 25rss. The Hensley vastly improved the movement factor but it was still underpowered and still moved a bit in the wind.

We caved and brought a Suburban 3/4 ton and the stress has disappeared overnight. In my humble opinion, the Expedition is simply too small a vehicle to tow the 25RSS loaded down with all the goodies for a camp. Others say different of course but the Expedition wheelbase versus the trailer length doesn't compute whatever way you look at it.

Have fun and be safe. The Harvey's.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kiwicampers said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We have a 25rss and LOVE it!! Up until last week I towed it with an Expedition (5.4l, 3.73 diff ratio, prodigy brake controller, and LT tires). To be honest, I never really enjoyed the tow experience and purchased a Hensly Hitch for about 3K - I have two small girls and I felt I was rolling the dice each time we travelled. In fact, the calcs say the Expedition wheelbase is too short for a 25rss. The Hensley vastly improved the movement factor but it was still underpowered and still moved a bit in the wind.
> 
> ...


That burb looks at home next to your Outback in your sig file....very nice setup!!!


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

We just purchased a new '07 Outback 25RSS our self (from a dealer in Buffalo). Try running a search on rvusa.com to see if there would be a dealer closer to you other than Ohio or Michigan. Albeit a dealer closer to you would be asking more than Holman or Lakeshore....... but you should be able to negotiate a price closer to what Holman and Lakeshore offer.

The only other problem would be finding a dealer that has inventory...as mentioned earlier; they are a discontinued floor plan.

Good luck in your search.


----------

